# HC is a Scam..!!



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't let it grow so tall that the bottoms start dying off. :wink2:


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how can I get rid of it completely from a tank ?
> 
> ...


From what I read and heard others talk is that you don't want to let it get that tall and thick cause you will get alot of dead underneath 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

lawn mower?


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> From what I read and heard others talk is that you don't want to let it get that tall and thick cause you will get alot of dead underneath
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk




I let it grow on purpose thinking that after I trimmed it wouldn't grow back..
But that is not true. This plant is like the phoenix.. it grows from the "ashes".. It's a small really hard plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> lawn mower?



I wish I could use one here.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

I think the only option is take it from the roots..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> I let it grow on purpose thinking that after I trimmed it wouldn't grow back..
> But that is not true. This plant is like the phoenix.. it grows from the "ashes".. It's a small really hard plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping my HC takes off like that after the DSM 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

SERRCH said:


> I wish I could use one here..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get an angled scissor to mow those down

http://a.co/gWzk9l5


If you want to get rid of it, just ripped it out of the substrate.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

im not understanding how its a scam though... to me that's the opposite lol


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> I'm hoping my HC takes off like that after the DSM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk




It grows super fast.. It covers everything. It takes the life out of you trimming and cleaning the little pieces afterwards. 
It's a really nice plant but it's a high demanding maintenance plant too. 
Another one to be careful with is Rotala R. and I could say every "runner" plant... 

..Just saying.. [emoji51]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> im not understanding how its a scam though... to me that's the opposite lol




It's just that "everyone" talks good things about that plant. It's really popular and very nice plant. But it is a very fast growing and high maintenance plant. Cleaning all the little pieces and leaves is not easy.. 
Put it in a Nano Tank, hi tech and you would regret it months later.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9thdragon (May 9, 2015)

whoa..


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> It's just that "everyone" talks good things about that plant. It's really popular and very nice plant. But it is a very fast growing and high maintenance plant. Cleaning all the little pieces and leaves is not easy..
> Put it in a Nano Tank, hi tech and you would regret it months later.
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's not necessarily a scam but I see your point, but just like any aquarium that has the proper care and perfect conditions, it can get invasive im sure. I just see that you kind of underestimated this plant lol >


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

It does the same thing when grown emerged if it isn't trimmed...


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the warning lol. My HC is starting to take over...I better get it and keep it under control! I also "underestimated" the plant. It outgrows everything I have and after seeing this, I'm sure it will choke out my other plants eventually.

Does anyone have any recommendations/tips in controlling the horizontal growth and spreading? Not to hijack the thread but I think it might help the op too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

maxhrbal said:


> Thanks for the warning lol. My HC is starting to take over...I better get it and keep it under control! I also "underestimated" the plant. It outgrows everything I have and after seeing this, I'm sure it will choke out my other plants eventually.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations/tips in controlling the horizontal growth and spreading? Not to hijack the thread but I think it might help the op too.
> 
> ...




There's a lot more cons about this plant that you don't hear often until you plant it and the months pass (I can't imagine how hard it is to have an Iwagumi.)
But horizontal growth is controlled only by trimming; that's probably once a week [emoji849]
Spreading; I have seen, you have to shovel it, kind of..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how can I get rid of it completely from a tank ?
> 
> ...


You should offer cuttings to people who would be willing to pay for shipping in a RAOK(random act of kindness). 

I actually have never grown this before just tried for the dwarf baby tears which did not do will probably because of lack of C02.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> You should offer cuttings to people who would be willing to pay for shipping in a RAOK(random act of kindness).
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have never grown this before just tried for the dwarf baby tears which did not do will probably because of lack of C02.




I already "shoveled" every little piece of it.. [emoji51][emoji16]










I took the scissors and I started to cut beneath the substrate..
I'm planning to trade it in my LFS. I hope they take it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> I already "shoveled" every little piece of it.. [emoji51][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they don't take it, I am sure there are people on this forum who would not mind some of that(like me") 

I wonder if that could survive in a common envelope in a plastic bag? 

:smile2:


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> If they don't take it, I am sure there are people on this forum who would not mind some of that(like me")
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem! I can send you some... I'm not sure if it would survive in an envelope. At least here in chicago we are at 1 degree. It may freeze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> No problem! I can send you some... I'm not sure if it would survive in an envelope. At least here in chicago we are at 1 degree. It may freeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, 1 degree! 

:surprise:
Is your outbound mail( either home or work) inside a building or like outside in the cold?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

SERRCH said:


> No problem! I can send you some... I'm not sure if it would survive in an envelope. At least here in chicago we are at 1 degree. It may freeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey count me in for some of that stuff to if its available :3


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> hey count me in for some of that stuff to if its available :3




Sure NP.... 
PM the address..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwik (Dec 20, 2016)

I think you have perfect water and temperature because many people have difficulty growing it.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

patwik said:


> I think you have perfect water and temperature because many people have difficulty growing it.




CO2, water not so warm, light and that thing is like weed!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've gotten really tired of plants that require a lot of work. I find Dwarf Hairgrass (especially the mini variety) to be easiest, however it is invasive so you need to glue barriers in the substrate. S. Repens will eventually get tall but is otherwise well behaved.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

SERRCH said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how can I get rid of it completely from a tank ?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*trying not to die laughing*



burr740 said:


>


that was the funniest [censored][censored][censored][censored] on this forum I've ever seen


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

burr740 said:


>




Great Idea!!!! 
Do you think a bottle of Clog Remover will do best???











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Just tell your friends and your family that you were trying to create a HC mountain and have succeeded!


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyway, I think someone should report the species to the CPA or something for scamming us like this. Or maybe we should report the inventor of HC. Either way, we can't continue to be scammed like this. No way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

maxhrbal said:


> Anyway, I think someone should report the species to the CPA or something for scamming us like this. Or maybe we should report the inventor of HC. Either way, we can't continue to be scammed like this. No way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree... lets all spam call the bbb, LETS SPAM AND CALL THE BETTER BUSINESS BURO hail yea lol (J/k)


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Wish I had ya lls problem with HC 😥

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> Wish I had ya lls problem with HC
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk




I hear all the time, that it's not the easiest plant...and I've never experienced an easier plant... I have swords, java fern, and anubias doing worse than this ***t. 

Not to throw it in your face, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Once again lol wish I had ur problem lol stem plants fern swords rotala etc I can all grow except carpet plants wait i can carpet glosso but it grows like a weed an really want the DBT leaves then the glosso lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> Once again lol wish I had ur problem lol stem plants fern swords rotala etc I can all grow except carpet plants wait i can carpet glosso but it grows like a weed an really want the DBT leaves then the glosso lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


i cant grow any carpeting plants, but I haven't tried so still have a chance!


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> Once again lol wish I had ur problem lol stem plants fern swords rotala etc I can all grow except carpet plants wait i can carpet glosso but it grows like a weed an really want the DBT leaves then the glosso lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk




CO2 is the key.. and ferts.. I only use Flourish and this is my tank ( I dont have the HC any more)










It was a bit messy in that pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

I use PPS pro ferts by the guide on the website. 
2 -3 drops of the micros 
1 ml for the macro 


Dbts an Monte Carlo always look good for a bit then week or 2 later start getting. Green hairy algae some on the stratum frustrating 

















Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Put more CO2 on it. 
Mine is a 5 gallon and I run 2 bps with an inline diffuser.. that may be a lot for some people but the plants grow excellent and I have cero algae..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yea gonna try it again have on 1 bps will bump it up to 2 I watch closely have some bloody Mary shrimp in there one berried 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Your plants are going to do much better. 
And if plants are eating, algae don't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lots of pearling on 2 bps jus really Wana see the algae die hate the little hariy algae on the fluval stratum 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------

